# Bach Diesel



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This shows the motor and chassis to the Bachmann Diesel. I oiled it up and placed new tires on the rear tires.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

T-Man...I have a similar locomotive (Bachmann F9 Diesel). Do you or anyone else know anything about adding DCC to it? I was just wondering how tough the conversion might be? I have done it on many Athearn's, but was just wondering if anyone has done it on a Bachmann?

Chad


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Chad, there are only four wires. Two track, two light? It would depend on the decoder( out of my realm). You may have to modify the weight for space and insulate it. FSM1000 did a series of you tubes on decoder installation.search for his posts.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey T...yea, the motor would definitely have to be isolated from the frame. I think I even have the wires and socket around for a DH123D decoder from Digitrax. Everytime you buy a plain ol' Digitrax decoder, it comes with the socket to plug into and the wires connected to it. I actually have two Bachmann's I would love to convert someday. They are decent runners in DC too. Thanks!

Chad


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found his web page. with links.
I meant, to isolate the metal weight. The motor is isolated.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea T...I knew what you meant...I will look his page over when I get back from work today! Thanks for the research!

Chad


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I used Digitrax DH123 to DCC my loco like yous. Not a big thing, just follow the instructions that come with the mobile decoder.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Buck...I was just wondering if there was anything tricky about the Bachmann's. All the Athearns I have done have been pretty easy. I will probably give it a shot one of these days.

Chad


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> This shows the motor and chassis to the Bachmann Diesel. I oiled it up and placed new tires on the rear tires.


Can you put these "tires" on any engine? We are putting an incline on the setup and I was wondering if they would give me more traction.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Can you put these "tires" on any engine? We are putting an incline on the setup and I was wondering if they would give me more traction.


If your locomotive does not have grooves for tires, then you are going to want to use Bullfrog Snot...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

I've read about Bullfrog Snot here on the forum before, but never tried it. Is it worth $20 (or so) a bottle in terms of its performance?

TJ


----------

